# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Add one Thread button which is solved

## Patnaik

Hello Sir,

As per My Think why not we add one link for which are Solved Questions 

We have almost all types of links are in there as like New Posts, My Posts, Private Messages, User CP etc. but there is no Link for SOLVED Threads

With This Link any body can easily identify their problems before posting their  Question

What Do you Say ?

If any mistake with my Poste then Please excuse me (Just this is my Opnion What i would like to Say)

Thanking You

With Regards

Patnaik  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Thank you for your suggestion.

There are hundreds of threads which have actually received the solution but are not marked solved.  

If there is a list of all Solved threads, it wont do justice to your search as the answer to your question might be in the list of threads which are solved but not marked so.

I hope you are understanding my point.

----------

